# اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)



طور علماء أمريكيون نوعاً من الإسمنت الذي يتميز عند تشققه بتلقائية الترميم ويكفيه في ذلك الماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون. وقال الباحثون في جامعة ميتشيغن الأمريكية أن كل ما يلزم لإصلاح جسر متشقق عند استخدام هذا النوع من الإسمنت هو عدة أيام ماطرة. وأوضحوا أن تلقائية الترميم ممكنة لأن هذا الإسمنت مصمم لإخفاء التشققات الرفيعة، ولا يتفسخ ويحدث ثغرات كبيرة كما هي حال الإسمنت التقليدي.

وقال البروفيسور فيكتور لي، الذي قاد البحث، إن العينات المستخدمة كانت ترمم بشكل أفضل إذا كانت قوتها الأصلية تعرضت لضغط بنسبة 3 بالمائة وهو ضغط كاف للتسبب بكسر في الإسمنت التقليدي أو إحداث تغيير في شكل المعدن. وأضاف لي "فوجئنا عندما وجدنا أنه بعد الترميم عادت العينات إلى وضعها الأصلي والطبيعي أي أنها استعادت قوتها ومتانتها، ما يعني أن المادة لا تتضرر وإنما تبقى آمنة لتستعيد وضعها الطبيعي".
​ 


 




:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

إماراتي يخترع حبرا حساسا يتيح القراءة بلا إضاءة!!     


إماراتي يخترع حبرا حساسا يتيح القراءة بلا إضاءة!!
نجح الإماراتى عواد الخلف، فى ابتكار "حبر حساس" للمجال الكهربائى، يتيح القراءة فى الظلام بلا إضاءة، وفاز بالميدالية الفضية خلال معرض الاختراعات الدولى السابع والثلاثين الذى أقيم فى جنيف.

يذكر أن استخدامات هذا الاختراع عديدة منها طباعة الكتب بواسطة هذه المادة، وقراءتها دون الحاجة لمصباح أو كهرباء، ويكفى وجود مجال كهربائى فى غلاف الكتاب أو فى طاولة القراءة فى الطائرات أو القطارات، كما أنه يصلح لعلامات التنبيه التى تستخدم حاليا ضوء "النيون" عند إطفاء الكهرباء.





:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

عندما تغزو الأجهزة الألكترونية جسم الإنسان..   


نجح مخرج الافلام الوثائقية الأميركي، روب سبنس، في الاستعانة بعين اصطناعية لتعويض عينه التي فقدها في طفولته. وذكرت شبكة "سي إن إن" أن سبنس، الذي يعمل كمخرج أفلام وثائقية في تورنتو (كندا)، كان قد فقد عينه في حادث أثناء طفولته، مما حفزه للتعويض عن هذه الخسارة، وذلك عبر إجراء الأبحاث بشكل مستمر، والتي كان قد أعلن عنها العام الماضي.


استخدم الجنس البشري التكنولوجيا لتحسين قوة
حواسه منذ العصر الحجري!!!
وبالنسبة لسبنس "لقد كان العمل على هذا الموضع مكلفا وشاقا، ولكن لحسن الحظ كنا قد استخدمنا الأشخاص المناسبين لأداء هذه المهمة، وبات لدينا الآن نموذج أولي".

وسيستخدم سبنس كاميرا لاسلكية في عينه، ليستأنف عمله كمخرج وليرى كيف سيتفاعل الجسم البشري مع الأجهزة الالكترونية، كجزء من بنيته. وأقر سبنس بأن نموذجه الأولي ليس جاهزا كي يستخدم بشكل متكرر. وتعليقا على حالة سبنس وغيرها، قال جيمس غيري، مؤلف كتاب "الجسم الكهربائي: تشريح للحواس الآلية"، "لقد استخدم الجنس البشري التكنولوجيا لتحسين قوة حواسه منذ العصر الحجري".

ويعرّف غيري الأعضاء الآلية بأنها أي جهاز يعوض أو يطور أو يعزز القدرات الحسية الطبيعية عند البشر، مما يشمل آلات السمع التي يستخدمها أصحاب السمع الضعيف وصولا إلى هواتفهم الجوالة.







:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

اناء للطهي يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية..     


حصل صندوق من الكرتون تبلغ تكلفته ستة دولارات ويستخدم الطاقة الشمسية في طهي الطعام وتعقيم الماء ويمكن ان يساعد ثلاثة مليارات من الفقراء في العالم في الحد من الانبعاثات الغازية على جائزة قيمتها 75 ألف دولار لافضل الافكار التي تكافح الاحتباس الحراري.

ويهدف الاناء الجديد الذي اطلق عليه "صندوق كيوتو" Kyoto Box نسبة الي بروتوكول كيوتو الذي رعته الامم المتحدة الي الحد من الانبعاثات الغازية من مليارات الاشخاص الذين يستخدمون الحطب في الطهي، ويمكن ايضا للاناء الذي تكلف صنعه 5 يورو (6.60 دولار) ان يسهل ايضا غلي الماء الملوث، وقال جون بويهمر الذي ابتكر صندوق كيوتو -وهو نرويجي يعيش في كينيا- في بيان "نحن ننقذ الارواح وننقذ الاشجار".

ودعمت صحيفة فاينانشال تايمز وشركة هيولت-باكارد للتكنولوجيا -التي ترعى الجائزة- وجماعة منتدى من اجل المستقبل Forum for the Future المعنية بالتنمية مسابقة فاينانشال تايمز للتحديات البيئية، وقال بيان ان بويهمر سيجري تجارب على الصندوق في عشر دول من بينها جنوب افريقيا والهند واندونيسيا.






:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

علكة تتحول الى غبار!!



 أطلقت إحدى الشركات نوعا جديدا من العلكة، قابلة للتحلل بعد جفافها، وذلك للمساهمة في التقليل من تكاليف عمليات إزالة بقع العلكة الملتصقة في الشوارع، التي عادة ما تكلف السلطات ملايين الدولارات، وقامت شركة "تشيكازا مايان" المكسيكية، بتصنيع نوع جديد من العلكة يتحول إلى غبار في غضون ستة أسابيع، الأمر الذي يمنع التصاقها على الممتلكات العامة، التي عادة ما تكون ضحية سوء استعمال الناس لها، وتصنَع علكة تشيكازا على خلاف أنواع العلكة الأخرى المصنعة من البتروكيماويات، من أشجار Chicozapote الموجودة في غابات المكسيك المطيرة.

يا ترى كيف شكلها هالعلكة..؟
وأكد عدد من المجموعات المعنية بالحفاظ على البيئة وإدارة النفايات في بريطانيا، التي رحبت بالمنتج الجديد، أن العلكة التي أطلق عليها اسم "تشيكازا"، هي الأولى من نوعها في العالم، وقال متحدث باسم مجموعة "إبقاء بريطانيا نظيفة" المشاركة في ترويج العلكة الجديدة، إن "مجموعات العناية بالبيئة ترحب بأي نوع جديد قد يساهم في التقليل من البقع التي نراها في الشوارع، نتيجة التصاق العلكة بها لفترة طويلة".

وأضاف المتحدث، أن "65 في المائة من شوارع المملكة ملطخة ببقع العلكة"، وقال أحد المسؤولين في منظمة محلية حكومية في بريطانيا، إن تكاليف إزالة بقع العلكة الموجودة في الشوارع، تصل نحو 222 مليون دولار سنويا، وأضاف المسؤول أن "منطقة ويست منيستر وحدها، في وسط لندن، تكلف 13.4 مليون دولار سنويا لتنظيف شوارعها من البقع.

وكانت الحكومة البريطانية طالبت بزيادة قيمة الضريبة على مشتري العلكة، وتخصيص المبالغ الإضافية لعمليات تنظيف الشوارع، وإزالة البقع السوداء الناتجة منها، حيث تستغرق هذه العملية إلى جانب المبالغ الباهظة وقتا طويلا، وتفرض الحكومة البريطانية غرامة قيمتها 119 دولار أمريكي، على الأشخاص الذين يسيئون استخدام الممتلكات العامة، خاصة كلصق العلكة بها.cnn




:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

عالموضة.. ملابس داخلية بدون رائحة لروّاد الفضاء!!     


يقوم كويتشي واتاكا أول رائد فضاء ياباني يعيش على متن المحطة الفضائية الدولية باختبار الملابس التي أطلق عليها "جي-وير" وابتكرها خبراء في المنسوجات بجامعة نساء اليابان في طوكيو. وأشار كوجي ياناجاوا المسؤول بوكالة استكشاف الفضاء اليابانية، إلى أنه يستطيع أن يرتدي هذه الملابس الداخلية لأكثر من أسبوع.

عالموضة.. ملابس داخلية بدون رائحة لروّاد الفضاء!!

من المتوقع أن تقلل "جي-وير"
 كمية الملابس التي يلزم إرسالها
إلى المحطة الفضائية
وصممت الملابس التي يرتديها واتاكا وطورها الباحث يوشيكو تايا لقتل البكتريا وامتصاص الماء ومنعه من الوصول إلى الجسم وتجفيفها بسرعة، كما أنها مقاومة للنار وضد الاحتكاك ناهيك عن أنها مريحة ومسايرة للموضة.

وقام رائد الفضاء الياباني تاكاو دوي بتجربة الملابس أثناء مهمة فضائية العام الماضي، وحتى بعد تجربة قوية بقت ملابس دوي جافة. وأوضح ياناجاوا أن رواد الفضاء الآخرين أصبحوا أكثر عرقاً لكنه لم يكن لديه أي عرق ولم يحتاج إلى تعليق ملابسه لتجفيفها.

ومن المتوقع أن تقلل "جي-وير" كمية الملابس التي يلزم إرسالها إلي المحطة الفضائية والتي لا توجد بها خدمات غسل الملابس، وخدمة الشحن عبر الفضاء مكلفة لذلك فإن بقاء الملابس في حالة جيدة لأسابيع يمكن أن يؤدي إلي وفر كبير.

وتخطط وكالة الفضاء اليابانية أن تجعل الملابس متاحة لإدارة الطيران والفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" وباقي شركائها في المحطة الفضائية بعد الانتهاء من تطويرها، وهناك تفكير أيضاً في طرح خط إنتاج تجاري.





​ 
وأكد واتاكا الذي وصل إلي المحطة الفضائية الأسبوع الماضي للإقامة فيها ثلاثة أشهر، أن الملابس تعمل بنجاح فيما يبدو، مبينا أنه لم يشتكي احد، لذلك اعتقد أنها حتى الآن تعمل بشكل جيد.


:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

غرائب الاختراعات..     


إلى أين نحن ذاهبون.. لا أحد يدري... روبوت يرقص العرضة ويمنع الاختلاط لمن يريد، وتلفزيون يتيح طلب الوجبات السريعة واختيار الكاميرا المناسبة لمتابعة المباريات وما زال العرض مستمراً.

وين الدبيكة؟
ففي الحالة الأولى وخلال جلسات المؤتمر الدولي للتعليم الإلكتروني المنعقد حالياً في فندق الفيصلية بالرياض وقف أستاذ الجامعة بارك هي جونج من كوريا الجنوبية بجوار روبوت يرقص العرضة النجدية أمام السعوديين وهو ينطق بكلمات عربية فصيحة، بحسب ما جاء في الوطن.

ويقول بارك إن الروبوت الحديث يكلف تصنيعه بين 4 إلى 5 آلاف دولار ويمكنه القيام بمهمة أستاذ الجامعة في فصول الدراسة وقاعات المحاضرات الخاصة بالفتيات بحيث يقدم ما يقدمه الأستاذ من شروحات وإجابات.

أما في المؤتمر الدولي الأول لتقنيات الاتصال والتغير الاجتماعي المنعقد كذلك في الرياض فتوقعت دراسة حديثة للدكتور مالك الأحمد أن يكون بإمكان جمهور التلفاز شراء لباس يرتديه ممثل تلفزيوني أثناء عرض الفيلم، أو تغيير الكاميرا التي يتابع من خلالها مباراة كرة قدم، أو طلب وجبة سريعة أثناء مشاهدة برنامج تلفزيوني...

كل ذلك من خلال جهاز الريموت كنترول الخاص بصندوق الإرسال المرتبط بالتلفزيون. وتوقعت الدراسة أن تبدأ هذه التقنية في الانتشار خلال 3 سنوات.




​ :download:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

تطوير مسدس ليزر للفتك بالبعوض ولمحاربة الملاريا..     

 في اختراق علمي قد يساهم في مكافحة الملاريا، التي تفتك بطفل كل 30 ثانية حول العالم، وعلى غرار "حرب النجوم"، طور علماء في الولايات المتحدة بندقية ليزر قادر على القضاء على ملايين البعوض خلال دقائق، وينطلق الليزر، وأطلق عليه "سلاح التدمير الشامل للبعوض"، بمجرد رصد الذبابات الصوتية التي يصدرها البعوض بضرب جناحيه أثناء التحليق، ويفتك به على الفور.

تطوير مسدس ليزر للفتك بالبعوض ولمحاربة الملاريا..

 هناك  300 مليون حالة إصابة
بالملاريا الخطرة تحدث سنوياً
وعكف على تطوير الجهاز مجموعة من علماء الفيزياء الفلكية من المشاركين فيما يعرف بـ"حرب النجوم" - برامج مضادة للصواريخ إبان الحرب الباردة، في سياق جهود علمية لوقف انتشار الملاريا، وقال كبير علماء المشروع، د. جوردين كير، لـCNN، إن الليرز قادر على مسح مساحة واسعة "وشي الملايين من البعوض خلال دقائق معدودة."

وتقول منظمة الصحة العالمية إن هناك  300 مليون حالة إصابة بالملاريا الخطرة تحدث سنوياً، تسفر عن وفاة مليون شخص، هذا وقد أشار بحث أعده علماء بأستراليا عن إلى نجاحه في تحقيق انجاز علمي في مكافحة الملاريا، ويطرح البحث الجديد، الذي أجرى بالتعاون بين "جامعة موناش" بولاية "فيكتوريا و"جامعة التقنية" بسيدني، أسلوباً جديداً في معالجة والسيطرة على المرض، الذي يصيب نصف مليار شخص ويتسبب في القضاء على قرابة مليونين منهم سنوياً.

ونجح فريق البحث في جامعة موناش، بقيادة بروفيسور جيمس ويستوك، خلال تجاربه المخبرية، في شل ميكانيكية حياة طفيلي الملاريا عبر تجويعه والقضاء عليه، وقال ويستوك إن النتائج تؤسس قاعدة عليمة لتطوير أنواع محددة من الأدوية لعلاج المرض، وأضاف: "قرابة 40 في المائة من سكان العالم عرضة لخطر الإصابة بالملاريا.. رغم أنه في مرحلة مبكرة، إلا أن الكشف قد يوفر يوماً العلاج لنحو 2.5 مليار شخص حول العالم.

وتمثل الملاريا المقاومة للعقاقير معضلة متنامية للعلماء، ويتطلب التصدي لها  تبني إستراتيجيات علاجية جديدة بشكل عاجل، وقالت شينا ماكغوان، التي شاركت في البحث: "لدينا فكرة عن كيفية تجويع الملاريا، وأظهرنا ذلك، كيميائياً أمكننا القيام بذلك"، ويشكل الكشف العلمي إضافة إلى علاجات جديدة واعدة لمكافحة الملاريا، تجري التجارب عليها على البشر حالياً في سويسرا.

ويسبب الملاريا طفيلي "بلاسموديوم" تنقله إناث البعوض، يتكاثر في الكبد ثم يؤثر على خلايا الدم الحمراء، وتبدأ أعراض المرض في الظهور، وتتفاوت بين الحمى الشديدة والصداع، والقيء،  بعد ما بين عشرة أيام إلى أسبوعين عقب اللدغة، ويهدد المرض قرابة 40 في المائة من سكان العالم، معظمهم في دول العالم الفقيرة، ومن 2.5 مليار نسمة يتهددها المرض، يسقط نحو 500 مليون فريسة له، ويفتك بمليونين منهم سنوياً، ويصاب الطفل الأفريقي في المتوسط بما بين 1.6 و5.4 نوبة ملاريا سنوياً، ويقضى طفل نحبه كل 30 ثانية جراء المرض.








:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

اقراص دواء ذكية..     


"تناول حبة بعد العشاء وتعال غدا أو بعد أسبوع".. هذا ما يقوله معظم أطباء هذه الأيام لمرضاهم إذا ما أرادوا معرفة نتيجة الدواء الموصوف. لكن المستقبل القريب جدا يحمل تغييرا ثوريا لأن الطبيب سوف يقول لمريضه: "تناول حبة بعد العشاء، وهي ستتولى الاتصال بي لتخبرني بالنتيجة وبمشاهداتها داخل جسمك".

اقراص دواء زكيه

 حبة دواء ذكية يمكن برمجتها
لتغوص في جسم المريض
فقد طور أطباء هولنديون وأميركيون نموذجا أوليا لحبة دواء ذكية يمكن برمجتها لتغوص في جسم المريض وتتوجه مباشرة إلى الموضع المحدد، أو إلى عدة مواضع يريد الطبيب تفريغ شحنة الدواء فيها أو فحصها، ومن ثم إرسال النتائج عبر الكمبيوتر لحظة بلحظة إلى الطبيب المعالج.الجهاز الجديد الذي أطلق عليه اسم "الحبة الذكية" يمكن استخدامه لمعالجة العديد من الأمراض والحالات المرضية، خاصة في الجهازين التنفسي والهضمي.

 والحبة الذكية، المغلفة بالبلاستيك الرقيق جدا، في حجم حبة فيتامين عادية تقريبا، تتألف من قسمين رئيسيين: الأول يحتوي على الدواء ويحتل ثلث الحجم الكلي للحبة، أما الثلثان الآخران فعبارة عن مايكروبروسيسر وبطارية واريال (لاقط ومرسل) وغير ذلك من الأجهزة الكمبيوترية الدقيقة جدا، وبينها مقياس للحرارة يستطيع إرسال نتائج فحوصاته أولاً بأول إلى الطبيب.. ابتداء من اللحظة التي يتم فيها ابتلاع الحبة مع الأكل أو الماء ، مروراً بوصولها إلى وجهتها المقررة وانتهاء بمغادرتها الجسم بالطريقة الطبيعية.

وعلى هذا الأساس يستطيع الطبيب المعالج الاستجابة إما بزيادة الجرعة أو تقليلها أو حتى وقفها .. وربما تسريع تفريغ الشحنة أو إبطائه ، وذلك بإصدار أوامره للحبة الذكية عن طريق الكمبيوتر .ويتم تفريغ شحنة الدواء بوساطة مضخة تعمل بالبطارية وتتألف من محرك ( موتور ) وكباس ( بستون ) .. أما البطارية نفسها فألواحها مصنوعة من الفضة ويمكن أن تعمل بكفاءة لمدة 48 ساعة ، وهي ضعف الفترة الزمنية التي تحتاجها الحبة لإكمال رحلتها العجيبة في الجسم قبل أن تغادره

اقراص دواء زكيه

 يمكن استخدامه لمعالجة العديد من
الأمراض والحالات المرضية
.ومن ضمن الأجزاء الكمبيوترية الدقيقة للحبة الذكية ، جهاز لفحص السوائل المحيطة بالحبة وتحديد النسبة بين الأحماض والقلويات القاعدية في سوائل الجهاز الهضمي ، وهو ما يعرف اختصاراً بالحرفين ( pH ) .. وهي نسبة تختلف من موضع إلى آخر ، فتكون أكثر حمضية في المعدة عما هي عليه في القولون . وعلى هذا الأساس يستطيع الطبيب التحكم بتفريغ شحنة الدواء لتعديل الخلل إذا وجد . ومن شأن هذه الطريقة الثورية في العلاج والتشخيص ، بات في الإمكان تقليل كمية الدواء لأن غالبيته لن تضيع في الطريق كما يحدث الآن، حيث ينتشر مفعول الدواء مع الدم في كافة أنحاء الجسم لكي يصل إلى الموضع المريض .

 أما توصيل الدواء إلى المكان الصحيح مباشرة فلا يتطلب سوى جزء بسيط مما نتناوله حالياً .كذلك الأمر ، فمن شأن الطريقة الجديدة أيضاً تفادي الأضرار الجانبية لمعظم أنواع الأدوية المخصصة لعلاج حالة مرضية ما، لكنها تترك آثاراً ضارة على المواضع السليمة الأخرى .ويقول الدكتور مايكل سيما أستاذ علوم المواد في معهد مساشوسيتس للتكنولوجيا أن فكرة تفريغ شحنة الدواء في الموضع المطلوب دون غيره معروفة منذ أكثر من عام في الولايات المتحدة لكنها لا تزال تحت التجربة .

ويضيف أن متطوعاً أميركياً تناول واحدة من الحبوب الذكية التي تمت متابعتها عبر جهاز الأشعة السينية حيث أفرغت شحنتها من الدواء في المنطقة المحددة بالضبط في الجهاز الهضمي .. وبالتحديد في القولون .وعلى الرغم من أن هذا المتخصص أكد أن الطريقة الجديدة لا تزال تحت التجربة ، قال إن الوقت لن يطول قبل أن نرى الحبة الذكية في متناول الأطباء.-BBC








*مجمعة من عدة مصادر*
BBC- cnn-دويتشيه. 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2009)

واو ايه الاختراعات الجامده دى 
عجبنى اوى فكرة ا لقلم  الى ممكن نقرا الى بنكتب بيه من غير اضاءه
والعلكه الى بتتحو ل غبار كنت قريت عنها بس فكرتها حلوة
وفكرة الملابس الى طوروها لرواد الفضاء 
الحاجه بتخلى الانسان يطور ويبتكر اشياء تنفعه
بس اختراعات بمنتهى الروعه والتقدم بجد
موضوعك يستحق التقيم يا كليمو
تعيش وتجيب مواضيع هايله دايما​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كليمو على المجهود الكبير ....وفعلا" الاختراعات مبهرة جدا".....


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> واو ايه الاختراعات الجامده دى
> عجبنى اوى فكرة ا لقلم  الى ممكن نقرا الى بنكتب بيه من غير اضاءه
> والعلكه الى بتتحو ل غبار كنت قريت عنها بس فكرتها حلوة
> وفكرة الملابس الى طوروها لرواد الفضاء
> ...





مشكورة يا ستي على الرد الجمل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

مرسي كتير ياكليمو علي الموضوع بجد راااااااااااااااائع 
مش عارفة هيخترعو ايه تاني 
بس حلوة فكرة الحبر دي عجبتني قوووووووي 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## zama (3 مايو 2009)

موضوع هايل جداً 
ربنا يقويك
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك المميز

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## sara A (3 مايو 2009)

تطوير مسدس ليزر للفتك بالبعوض ولمحاربة الملاريا
حبة دواء ذكية يمكن برمجتها
لتغوص في جسم المريض

*موضوع أكثر من رائع*
*ربنا يباركك*
*وربنا يجعل الأختراعات لصالح البشرية ولفايدة وخدمة الإنسان*


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على المعلومات الرائعة
والمجهود الاكثر من رائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2009)

رائع وجميل جدا
على فكرة أنا كمان صار لي فترة بجمع أخبار عليمة صغيرة ومتفرقة
شكرا جزيلا الك والرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع هايل جداً
> ربنا يقويك
> ويستحق التقييم





مشكورين يا جماعة 

انما منتظر المشرف لو يثبتلي الموضوع

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور اخي لمرورك الكريم الرب يباركك ويرعاك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مايو 2009)

*موسوعة معلومات كبيرة

مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2009)

حلوة فكرة الطنجرة

​ 




 ​


----------



## nonaa (4 مايو 2009)

موضوعك هايل كليمو
وفيه اختراعات اول مرة اسمع عنها
تسلم ايدك يا باشا​


----------



## Ferrari (4 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل خالص يا كليمو

واختراعات جامدة خالص

تسلم ايدك 
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (4 مايو 2009)

مواضيع هايلة خيي كليمو
بالفعل أشياء تبهر النظر والفكر
سبحان الله على هالمخ اللي عطانا إياه....
ألف شكر يا باشا​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مايو 2009)

*اختراعات رااااائعة
تسلم ايدك كليمووووووو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع تستاهل عليه بوسة كبيرة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*موضوع رائع
ومفيد جداااا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (4 مايو 2009)

*حبة دواء ذكية يمكن برمجتها
لتغوص في جسم المريض



 موضوع جميل قوى تسلم تعبك على ها الموضوع الفوق فوق الممتاز ​*


----------



## تيمون (5 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على تعبك موضوع رائع ويستحق التقيم

الف شكر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مايو 2009)

*اختراعات جمييلة اوى
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## اني بل (5 مايو 2009)

الأختراعات مبهرة ورائعة تدل على روعة خليقة الله ومدى العبقرية الفذة ..يعطيك العافية كليمو ..انت دائما" مبدع في اختياراتك..


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

sara A قال:


> تطوير مسدس ليزر للفتك بالبعوض ولمحاربة الملاريا
> حبة دواء ذكية يمكن برمجتها
> لتغوص في جسم المريض
> 
> ...





sara A

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك اختى

ربنا يبارك حيااتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مايو 2009)

*موضوع هايل ومتميز عن جد 
تسلم ايدك
وميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر على الاختراعات الهايله دى
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك ومجهودك 
وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2009)

الف مبروووك التميز يا زومل
يُثبت ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

وليم تل

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

فؤاد

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

نونا

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

فراري

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

الياس 

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

بريسكلا

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

الملك العقرب

مشكور عاى البوسة 

نردلك ياها اتنين


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

مارثا المصرية

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

الانبا ونس

الف شكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

تيمون

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

بنت العدرا

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك المميز

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

جورجينا

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

شيمون 

مشكورة كتير لمرورك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

جيلان

مشكورة لمجهودك يا زميلتي العزيزة

الرب يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 مايو 2009)

اختراعات هئلة بجد
مرسي ياكليمو عالموضوع الجدا جميل 
تحيتي​


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

*ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( اضغط على العنوان )*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 مايو 2009)

اللي يعيش يا ما يشوف
شكرا كتير علي الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا عل الموضوع الرائع


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا maria123

شكرا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

يفك من التثبيت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

ايه الاختراعات الجامدة دى
راااااااااااااائع
ميرسى بجد يا كليمو موضوع روعه روعه​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2009)

كيريا
شكرا جزيلا لمرورك


----------



## اني بل (17 يوليو 2009)

اختراعات رائعة ....ربنا يسلم ايديك ....وربنا يبارك مجهودك 





​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## كوك (17 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى  جدا على المعلومه*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

كوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

كوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## happy angel (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## sid (19 يوليو 2009)

تبهر صح يا كليمو

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2009)

sid

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2009)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Critic (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جامد
حلو قوى مسدس الليزر ده ياريت يعملوا واحد للصراصير و الدبان و الناموس


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

fadiii

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (28 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

